# My Cheap way to get married



## crystalbaby

I just want to share my cheap but luxurious wedding idea!!!!

I am not engaged yet but I know I will hopefully be in the near future..
I though of a great way to have a wedding at a reasonable cost.
I have been thinking of hiring a nice holiday house for 2 nights with a tennis court and nice outside landscaping. It will be in a local holiday venue 45-1hr drive. We can get married for free on the beach and just pay for the celebrant. I will have the reception catered for locally (finger food etc) and my sister will make yummy food too, it will be like a luxurious garden tea. 
The house will cost approc $650 a night and it fits 10 guests to sleep over. My guest can choose to stay down in local accomadation for 1 night or drive home. It should be a nice venue but cheap in comparison to a full sit down wedding.


----------



## stephx

Thats a good idea!

Unfortunatly in the UK the place you have the ceremony has to be registered :( So it couldnt be done over here :cry:

xx


----------



## crystalbaby

Well that sux... I am in australia and we don't have any restrictions like that....
I can't believe you can't even have a wedding at your house without registering?? Thats is very strict rules!!!


----------



## katycam

Sounds lovely :D


----------



## stephx

crystalbaby said:


> Well that sux... I am in australia and we don't have any restrictions like that....
> I can't believe you can't even have a wedding at your house without registering?? Thats is very strict rules!!!

I know its a massive pain :( You cant get married outside either!! That sucks :(

xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

stephx said:


> crystalbaby said:
> 
> 
> Well that sux... I am in australia and we don't have any restrictions like that....
> I can't believe you can't even have a wedding at your house without registering?? Thats is very strict rules!!!
> 
> I know its a massive pain :( You cant get married outside either!! That sucks :(
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Yeah it sucks :(

Lovely idea though..


----------



## subaru555

crystalbaby said:


> You cant get married outside either!! That sucks :(
> 
> xx

We're getting married outside :) and it's all been registered - as long as you can register it near a building it's fine.


----------



## icy1975

subaru555 said:


> crystalbaby said:
> 
> 
> You cant get married outside either!! That sucks :(
> 
> xx
> 
> We're getting married outside :) and it's all been registered - as long as you can register it near a building it's fine.Click to expand...

does scotland not have different rules from england though? I'm pretty sure we're not allowed to get married outside at all.


----------



## stephx

icy1975 said:


> subaru555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystalbaby said:
> 
> 
> You cant get married outside either!! That sucks :(
> 
> xx
> 
> We're getting married outside :) and it's all been registered - as long as you can register it near a building it's fine.Click to expand...
> 
> does scotland not have different rules from england though? I'm pretty sure we're not allowed to get married outside at all.Click to expand...

As far as I know it has to be an actual structure, like you could get married outside under a permanant gazebo or something... as long as it was registered. 
You couldnt just get married in the grounds of somewhere- even if the building was registered- you would have to have the ceremony outside and then go indoors to legalise it.

Its a bit of a strange system :shrug:

xx


----------

